# Crinone Gel - upset stomach



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

Hi I haven taking crinone pessarys for 10 days and am experiencing a lot discomfort in my stomach, I have severe constipation and it's so painful I feel constantly bloated with cramps. has anyone else had this feeling, any suggestions on how I can ease the pain.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Jess,

I am also on Crinone pessarys and had constipation for about 9 days. I also had bloating and cramps and it got better from day 9 onwards. I was drinking peppermint tea which seemed to help. I think it's a combination of the pessarys plus the little one's trying to attach themselves.

I hope it gets better for you and goodluck x


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

oh my goodness

i cannot tell you how relieved I am to read this post. I am 7 weeks pregnant after my 1st ivf treatment. I was initially on cyclogest pessaries from egg collection to about 5 days ago when my consultant changed me onto crinone gel. I have had 2 episodes, yesterday and today of really terrible stomach pain and cramps. It is so strong I have been worrying I am loosing the baby but no bleeding or anything and it eventually goes off. Im now wondering if its the blooming crinone gel. wish I had stayed on the cyclogest as had no issues then. Of course it could be nothing to do with crinone and I may be in difficulties but its comforting to know that stomach pain  may be associated with crinone gel.

Wishing you all success. I have a scan tomorrow. Am dreading it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

im on crinone my last cycle i had bfn been worrying as strong cramps since the weekend is good to know its normal x


----------

